# GoPro Video Clarity



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I am having problems with my GoPro video clarity.

Does anyone have a way to improve this? 

Settings option(s)?

Type of memory card I'm using?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The memory card is not going to make any difference at all. Other than a dirty lens, the thing that most kills clarity is vibration from either the road or the water. A vibration isolating mount will help that.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

You could play with different video settings (frame rate and such), some will make a huge difference. I have not used my GoPro in a long time so I can't tell you what I used...


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The memory card is not going to make any difference at all. Other than a dirty lens, the thing that most kills clarity is vibration from either the road or the water. A vibration isolating mount will help that.


Not completely true. Most camera manufacturers recommend at least a Class 10 card, but the faster the better. Don't skimp out on a cheap SD card, because they write slow and burn out sectors quickly. Not sure it would affect clarity, but if it's like my dSLR, the camera will reduce resolution to speed up writes to the SD card, and that would definitely be noticeable.

*disclaimer: I don't own a gopro, but I have been burned buying cheap SD cards for my dSLR. Now I only buy the Sandisk Extreme and Extreme plus cards.


----------

